
Show HN: A map that fetches stereotypes about foreigners from Google suggestions - getkey
http://stereotypemap.info/
======
getkey
I noticed that when you search on Google for example "why are the french so",
the suggestions you get are pretty much… stereotypes. So basically the
websites asks google for "why are the <insert nationality> so" and "why are
<insert nationality> so", filters results, then send them to your browser that
displays them on the map.

Also, the website is open source, and here is the code:
[https://github.com/getkey/stereotype-
map](https://github.com/getkey/stereotype-map)

P.S: I'm a student looking for an internship in web development, please send
me a mail if interested! (it's in my bio) :-)

------
rexpop
Why are people so rude?

------
0942v8653
Cool project.

Here's the data (ignoring the countries that have no stereotypes):

    
    
      AR: ["good at rugby"]
      AU: ["good looking"]
      BR: ["good-looking","good at football","rude","beautiful","good at soccer"]
      BT: ["happy"]
      CA: ["good at hockey"]
      CH: ["rich","healthy","happy","good at making watches","thin","rude","miserable","neutral","boring","weird","reserved"]
      CN: ["good at diving","rich","rude","good at table tennis","cruel","thin","smart","good at weightlifting","short","cruel to dogs","loud","weird","good at badminton","rude reddit"]
      CU: ["good at boxing"]
      CZ: ["rude","atheist"]
      DE: ["serious","good at football"]
      DK: ["happy","tall","racist","weird","rude","attractive"]
      ES: ["rude","noisy","loud","lazy","cruel to animals","good at motogp","short","good looking"]
      ET: ["beautiful"]
      FI: ["quiet","smart","ugly"]
      FR: ["rude","thin","good at cooking","mean","short","negative","gay","good at maths","healthy","skinny","good at math","google feud","snobby","bad at english"]
      GB: ["good at war","weird","rude","good at sport","full of grief and despair","polite","good at rowing","smart","cold","good at music","reserved","sarcastic","cynical","pale","miserable"]
      ID: ["short"]
      IE: ["proud","thick","religious","rude","sad","strong","mean","cool","angry","pale","stubborn","short","tough","friendly","white","nice"]
      IL: ["hard to work with"]
      IN: ["smart","beautiful","rude","short","good at math"]
      IR: ["beautiful","smart","proud"]
      JP: ["weird","healthy","thin","polite","cruel","smart","small","disciplined","attracted to brand names","clean","short","rude","cute","rich","quiet"]
      LB: ["rich","rude","beautiful","white","racist","violent","hated in australia","hot","successful","stupid","smart","liberal","aggressive"]
      MX: ["mean","smart"]
      NG: ["loud","rude"]
      NL: ["tall","rude","good looking","attractive","tanned","tolerant","good at hockey","mean","smart","tight","beautiful","good at english","blunt","happy","liberal","tall yahoo"]
      NP: ["beautiful","rude","short","brave","strong","ugly","proud"]
      PH: ["rude","small","mean","loud","nice","good at singing"]
      PL: ["arrogant","rude","strong","big","miserable","proud"]
      PK: ["beautiful","white","rude","rich","smart","tall"]
      PR: ["loud","proud","rude"]
      PT: ["rude","dark","short","hot","loud"]
      RO: ["beautiful"]
      RU: ["beautiful","rude","rich","cold","tall","strong","good at chess","mean"]
      SD: ["tall","dark","ugly","violent","black","skinny"]
      SE: ["good at english","happy"]
      SN: ["tall","dark"]
      SS: ["dark","tall"]
      TF: ["rude","thin","good at cooking","mean","short","negative","gay","good at maths","healthy","skinny","good at math","google feud","snobby","bad at english"]
      TH: ["skinny"]
      TW: ["annoying","rich","rude","friendly","skinny","proud","pretty","nice","stupid"]
      US: ["rude","proud","loud","big","unhappy","tall","anxious","good at swimming"]
      VN: ["rude","fiercely nationalistic","short","smart","skinny","pretty","loud","mean","good at nails","thin","dark"]
      YE: ["dark"]
    

Funny that more are "rude" than not.

~~~
zpatel
no wonder wonder is becoming more extreme..

------
bbcbasic
Made me smile

